# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  (( التعريف بكتاب دليل الطالب ))

## طالبة العلم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ..

دليل الطالب متن مشهور في الفقه الحنبلي اختصره الشيخ مرعي الكرمي من كتاب " منتهى الإرادات في جمع المقنع والتنقيح وزيادات " تأليف العلامة تقي الدين محمد بن أحمد الفتوحي المصري الشهير بابن النجار المتوفى سنة 972 هـ .

بل قد صرح الشيخ محمد بن مانع بأن دليل الطالب اختصره مؤلفه من شرح المنتهى (8) .

وكذلك صرح به الشيخ صالح البهوتي شارحه حيث قال في مقدمة شرحه :[ لما رأيت مختصر منتهى الإرادات الموسوم بدليل الطالب … الخ .

وفي افتتاحية دليل الطالب ما لعله يشير به إلى هذا إشارة خفية حيث قال :[ وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله … الفائز بمنتهى الإرادات من ربه … ] (9) .

وهذا الكتاب - منتهى الإرادات - من متون المذهب المعتمدة ، قال ابن بدران :

[ رحل إلى الشام - ابن النجار - فألف بها كتابه المنتهى ثم عاد إلى مصر بعد أن حرر مسائله على الراجح من المذهب واشتغل به عامة الطلبة في عصره واقتصروا عليه ] (10) .

وقال ابن بدران أيضاً :[ عكف الناس عليه وهجروا ما سواه من كتب المتقدمين كسلاً منهم ونسياناً لمقاصد علماء هذا المذهب ] (11) . 

[ وهذا الكتاب اعتمده المتأخرون من عصر المؤلف حتى كان والد المؤلف يقرؤه للطلاب ويثني عليه وكاد الكتاب لشهرته ينسي ما قبله من متون المذهب المطولة فعكف الناس عليه شرحاً وتحشيةً واختصاراً وجمعاً له مع غيره وهو كسابقه ( الإقناع ) عليه مدار الفتيا ومرجع القضاء فإذا اختلفا رجع الأصحاب إلى غاية المنتهى ] (12) .

 ولا بد لنا من التعريف بأصل الكتابين لنقف على أهميتهما :
كتاب منتهى الإرادات في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح وزيادات .

  واضح من اسمه أن مؤلفه جمع بين كتابين هما : المقنع والتنقيح ، ولنلق نظرة على كل منهما :  

1. المقنع ، تأليف الإمام موفق الدين عبد الله بن محمد بن قدامة المقدسي المتوفى سنة 620 هـ .

قال في خطبته :[ اجتهدت في جمعه وترتيبه وإيجازه وتقريبه وسطاً بين القصير والطويل وجامعاً لأكثر الأحكام عريةً عن الدليل والتعليل ] (13) .

وذكر فيه الروايات عن الإمام ليجعل لقارئه مجالاً إلى كد ذهنه ليتمرن على التصحيح (14) .

ويعتبر كتاب المقنع أصلاً لمتون المتأخرين من الحنابلة كما قال ابن بدران (15) .

[ وكتابه هذا عمدة الحنابلة من زمنه إلى يومنا هذا وهو أشهر المتون بعد مختصر الخرقي لهذا أفاضوا في شرحه وتحشيته وبيان غريبه وتخريج أحاديثه وتصحيحه وتنقيحه وتوضيحه وقد امتدحه الأئمة منهم العلامة المرداوي في مقدمة الإنصاف 1/3 فقال ) إنه من أعظم الكتب نفعاً وأكثرها جمعاً ) وكان المشايخ يقرؤونه لمن ارتقى عن درجة المبتدئين بعد إقراء العمدة له ] (16) .

وقد تتابعت الأعمال العلمية على المقنع ما بين شرح وحاشية وتخريج لأحاديثه ونظم له وجمع بينه وبين غيره من الكتب وبيان لغريب ألفاظه واختصار له وقد بلغت شروحه أحد عشر شرحاً ، وبلغت حواشيـه ثلاثة عشـر حاشية ً ، وله مختصران وعليه كتابان لبيان غريب ألفاظه ، وخرّج أحاديثه 

أبو المحاسن يوسف بن محمد المرداوي المتوفى سنة 769 هـ في كفاية المستقنع لأدلة المقنع .

وخرجها أيضاً أبو المحاسن يوسف بن عبد الهادي المتوفى 909 هـ ، ومن لطائف الاتفاق أن كل واحد من المخرجين اسمه يوسف وكنيته أبو المحاسن ولقبه جمال الدين .

وقد جمع المقنع مع غيره من الكتب ثلاثة من العلماء أحدهم ابن النجار في كتابه الذي نتحدث عنه وهو منتهى الإرادات في الجمع بين المقنع والتوضيح وزيادات .

ونظم المقنع اثنان من علماء الحنابلة ، انظر تفصيل ما تقدم في المدخل ص 220-223 والمدخل المفصل 2/ 722-737 .

2. وأما كتاب التنقيح فعنوانه هو التنقيح المشبع في تحرير أحكام المقنع للعلامة علاء الدين علي بن سليمان المرداوي المتوفى سنة 885 هـ والذي يعتبر مصحح المذهب ومنقحه .

وقد اقتضب كتابه التنقيح من كتابه الكبير الإنصاف في معرفة الراجح من الخلاف ، الذي يعتبر بمثابة شرح للمقنع وقد استوعب ما أمكن الروايات في المذهب ومصادرها وحوى بين دفتيه ما سبقه من أمهات كتب المذهب متناً وشرحاً وحاشية وحوى اختيارات وترجيحات الشيوخ المعتمدين في المذهب فصار دليلاً لتصحيحات شيوخ المذهب المعتمدين قبله .

وحرر المذهب رواية وتخريجاً وتصحيحاً وتقييداً وقد اختصره في كتابه التنقيح الذي يعد خدمة عظيمة لكتابين أحدهما الإنصاف والآخر المقنع .

فهو تصحيح للمقنع في الإطلاق والتقييد والتوضيح والتنبيه على ما ليس من المذهب .

واختصار لتحرير الروايات في الإنصاف وجعله على القول الراجح في المذهب (17) .

وقال ابن بدران عن التنقيح :[ ثم اقتضب منه – أي من الإنصاف – كتابه المسمى بالتنقيح المشبع في تحرير أحكام المقنع فصحح فيه الروايات المطلقة في المقنع وما أطلق فيه من الوجهين أو الأوجه وقيد ما أخل به من الشروط وفسر ما أبهم فيه من حكم أو لفظ واستثنى من عمومه ما هو مستثنى على المذهب حتى خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وقيد ما يحتاج إليه مما فيه إطلاقه ويحمل على بعض فروعه ما هو مرتبط بها وزاد مسائل محررة مصححة فصار كتابه تصحيحاً لغالب كتب المذهب ] (18) .

ويعتبر كتاب التنقيح أول الكتب المعتمدة في المذهب الحنبلي لدى المـتأخرين (19) .

وقد لقي كتاب التنقيح عناية فائقة من علماء المذهب ووضعت عليه عدة حواش وجمع بينه وبين غيره من المختصرات .

إذا عرفنا أن أصل كتاب منتهى الإرادات هو المقنع والتوضيح فماذا عمل ابن النجار لما جمع بين الكتابين في كتابه منتهى الإرادات في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح وزيادات :[ فبعد أن وضع أبو محمد موفق الدين ابن قدامة متنه المشهور " المقنع " لقي قبولاً كبيراً داخل المذهب لكونه جاء على قول واحد هو الراجح في المذهب وتميز عن الكتب التي سبقته بأنه أوضح منها إشارة وأسلس عبارة وأجمع تقسيماً وتنويعاً كما أنه حوى غالب أمهات مسائل المذهب على توسط حجمه ومن هنا تناوله الحنابلة بالتآليف كالشروح والتعليقات التي تبيّنه وكتب اللغة التي توضح مصطلحاته وحدوده ، وكتب التخريج التي تخرج أدلته وهذا الكتاب – وإن كان يعتبر نقلة علمية في المذهب – إلا أنه كان بحاجة إلى تحرير أكثر وتصحيح ، فقد أطلق مؤلفه رحمه الله الخلاف في كثير من مسائله بصيغ متفاوتة أوصلها بعضهم إلى ما يزيد على ثلاثين صيغة ولم يفصح فيها بتقديم حكم . كما أنه قطع بمسائل وقدمها على أنها المذهب وهي غير الراجح في المذهب وأخلّ ببعض القيود والشروط الصحيحة في المذهب إضافة إلى أن عبارته كانت بحاجة إلى إعادة نظر لما فيها من عموم أو إطلاق أو خلل لهذه الأسباب وغيرها كانت الحاجة ماسة لأن يوجد كتاب يتمم ويكمل النقص الذي في هذا المتن الشهير. 

فجاء مجدد المذهب القاضي علي بن سليمان المرداوي ليسد هذا النقص بكتابه " التنقيح المشبع في تحرير أحكام المقنع " فعالج أغلب ما كان ينتـقد على متن المقنع حتى كان كما قال عنه الشويـكي رحمه الله : " أجل كتاب اجتهد في جمعه وأتى بالصواب وأراح كل قاض ومفت من الأتعاب وسهّل لهم معرفة المذهب وقرّب لهم المقصد والمطلب " ومن هنا اشتهر هذا الكتاب لدى أعيان المذهـب باسم " التصحيح " وسمي مؤلفه " بالمصحح " لأنه صحح المقنع في مسائله وعباراته 

ومع هذا العمل الجليل الذي قدمه المرداوي للمذهب إلا أنه رحمه الله ترك مسائل كثيرة في كتابه فلم يتناولها في التصحيح ، كما أنه أسقط من كلام موفق الدين ابن قدامة أشياء كان يجب المحافظة عليها وبقاؤها مثل الشروط والقيود والاستثناءات الصحيحة في المذهب .

كما أنه – رحمه الله – كان يحيل الحكم في بعض الأحيان على المقنع ويطلقه من غير تقييد .

فلهذه المقتضيات وغيرها ظهرت الحاجة الشديدة للجمع بين هذين الكتابين حتى يتم المقصود في وجود متن يعتمد القول الصحيح في المذهب بعبارة سليمة واضحة المقصود .

فظهرت لهذه المهمة الشاقة – الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح – فيما أعلم ثلاث محاولات :

الأولى : قام بها العلامة أحمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد العسكري الصالحي (؟-910 هـ ) تلميذ المصحح المرداوي رحمه الله ، إلا أنه توفي قبل أن يتم كتابه فقد وصل فيه إلى الوصايا ، ومع هذا اهتم به العلماء ونقلوا منه وأشاروا إليه . وقد رأيت في بعض التراجم أنه كان يجلس رحمه الله للتدريس في حل الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح الأمر الذي يشعر بمدى أهمية هذا الأمر وحاجة الحنابلة الشديدة إليه .

الثانية : قام بها الشيخ أحمد الشويكي رحمه الله ( 875 – 939 هـ ) في كتابه الذي مرَّ معنا وهو 

" التوضيح في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح " وقد وصف كتابه هذا بوضوح العبارة حتى قيل إنه متن كالشرح .

الثالثة : قام بها عصريه تقي الدين محمد بن أحمد الفتوحي الشهير بـ " ابن النجار " (؟- 972 هـ) في كتابه " منتهى الإرادات في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح وزيادات " ووصف علماء المذهب هذا الكتاب بأنه معقد العبارة ومع هذا فهو عمدة المتأخرين وقد لقي قبولاً كبيراً وحظي بالشروح والتعليقات ] (20) .

وبعد ذلك جاء الشيخ مرعي فاختصر منتهى الإرادات في كتابه دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب وقد ورَّى باسمه - منتهى الإرادات - في خطبة كتابه فقال :[ الحمد لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله مالك يوم الدين وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله المبين لأحكام شرائع الدين الفائز بمنتهى الإرادات من ربه فـمن تمسك بشريعته فهو من الفائزين صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ] (21) .

فقول الشيخ مرعي :[ الفائز بمنتهى الإرادات … ] من قبيل التورية حيث أشار بذلك إلى أن كتابه مختصر من منتهى الإرادات لابن النجار . 


أهمية الكتاب وميزاته :

يعتبر كتاب دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب من المتون المعتمدة عند متأخري علماء المذهب الحنبلي .

قال ابن بدران عنه :[ متن مختصر مشهور ] (22) .

ودليل الطالب أحد المتون المعتمدة عند المتأخرين من الحنابلة الذين يبدأ عصرهم سنة 885 هـ كما قرره د. بكر أبو زيد (23) ، وهذه المتون المعتمدة هي :

1. الإقناع .

2. زاد المستقنع ، وكلاهما لموسى الحجاوي المتوفى سنة 968 هـ .

3. منتهى الإرادات لابن النجار المتوفى سنة 972 هـ .

4. غاية المنتهى .

5. دليل الطالب ، وكلاهما للشيخ مرعي .

6. عمدة الطالب للبهوتي المتوفى سنة 1051هـ .

7. كافي المبتدي .

8. أخصر المختصرات للبلباني الأنصاري المتوفى سنة 1083 هـ (24) .

وهو يتميز على زاد المستقنع بأنه أسهل منه عبارة وأخف تعقيداً ولهذا كان هو المتن المعتمد في طبقته فمن بعدهم عند علماء الشام والقصيم على خلاف ما جرى عليه عامة أهل الجزيـرة من العناية بكتاب زاد المستقنع وتفضيله عليه لكثرة مسائله ، قال فيه عبد السلام الشطي الحنبلي المتوفى سنة 1295 هـ رحمه الله تعالى :

يا من يروم بفقهه في الدين نيل مطالب

اقرأ لشرح المنتهى واحفظ دليل الطالب (25)

ودليل الطالب من متون المذهب الحنبلي الذي اعتمد مؤلفه رواية واحدة وعقدها على أنها هي المذهب .

وهذا المنهج سلكه جماعة كبيرة من أصحاب المتون في المذهب الحنبلي كالخرقي صاحـب أول متن في المذهب الحنبلي ألا وهو مختصر الخرقي وابن عقيل في كتابه المسمى التذكرة .

وابن قدامة في كتابيه عمدة الفقه والكافي وغيرهم ، فالشيخ مرعي لا يذكر إلا رواية واحدة في المسألة ويعتبرها هي المعبرة عن المذهب وهذا بناءً على ما صنعه صاحب أصل الكتاب وهو الشيخ ابن النجار في منتهى الإرادات حيث إنه اعتمد رواية واحدة واعتبرها المعبرة عن المذهب وهي الرواية الراجحة في المذهب .

قال ابن بدران :[ … حرر مسائله على الراجح من المذهب ] (26) .


وقد أشار الشيخ مرعي في مقدمة كتابه دليل الطالب إلى ذلك فقال :[ وبعد فهذا مختصر في الفقه على المذهب الأحمد مذهب الإمام أحمد بالغت في إيضاحه رجاء الغفران وبينت فيه الأحكام أحسن بيان لم أذكر فيه إلا ما جزم بصحته أهل التصحيح والعرفان وعليه الفتوى فيما بين أهل الترجيح والإتقان - يقصد من أصحاب مذهبه -] (29) .

وبهذا يظهر لنا بكل وضوح وجلاء أن دليل الطالب لا يذكر سوى رواية واحدة ولا يذكر خلافاً في المسائل ، وإنما يعتمد ما صححه المحققون من المذهب على أنه المذهب وعليه مدار الفتوى عند المرجحين المتقنين كأمثال ابن قدامة والمرداوي وابن النجار .

وقد عُني به المتأخرون من الحنابلة دراسةً وشرحاً وتحشيةً ونظماً وذلك لما عرفوه من غزارة علمه وكثرة فوائده … وما عنوا به إلا لجلالة قدره عندهم ومعرفتهم بما تضمنه من التحقيق ولهذا قال مؤلفه : لم أذكر فيه إلا ما جزم بصحته أهل التصحيح والعرفان وعليه الفتوى فيما بين أهل الترجيح والإتقان (30) .


ميزات كتاب دليل الطالب :

أهم ما يمتاز به دليل الطالب ما يلي : 

1. متن مختصر .

2. مشهور بين أتباع المذهب .

3. دقيق العبارة .

4. يخلو من ذكر الدليل .

5. اقتصر على رواية واحدة للمذهب .


الأعمال العلمية على دليل الطالب : 

اعتنى المتأخرون من الحنابلة بكتاب دليل الطالب شرحاً وحاشيةً ونظماً كما يلي :

1. نيل المآرب بشرح دليل الطالب للفقيه الفرضي عبد القادر بن عمر التغلبي الشيباني المتوفى سنة 1135 هـ وهو مطبوع (31) .

قال ابن بدران :[ وشرحه هذا متداول مطبوع لكنه غير محرر وليس بواف بمقصود المتن ] (32).

وقال الشيخ محمد بن مانع : [ وهو مطبوع متداول مشهور ولكنه يعوزه التحقيق ] (33).

وحقق الشرح المذكور د. محمد سليمان الأشقر وهو مطبوع في مجلدين .

2. وعلى هذا الشرح حاشية للشيخ مصطفى الدومي المعروف بالدوماني ثم الصالحي المتوفى سنة 1200 هـ ، وكان مفتي رواق الحنابلة في مصر (34) .

3. وعليه حاشية اسمها تيسير المطالب إلى فهم وتحقيق نيل المآرب شرح دليل الطالب ، للشيخ 

عبد الغني بن إسماعيل اللبدي النابلسي المتوفى سنة 1319 هـ .

قال الشيخ ابن مانع عنها :[ مفيدة جداً ] (35) ، وأشار د. بكر أبو زيد إلى وجود نسخة خطية لبعضها ضمن مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية بالرياض ، (36) . 

4. مسلك الراغب شرح دليل الطالب للشيخ صالح بن حسن البهوتي المتوفى سنة 1121 هـ (37) . وذكر د. محمد الأشقر أنه اطلع على نسخة منه بدار الكتب المصرية انتهت إلى باب الوكالة (38) .

5. شرح الدليل للشيخ محمد بن أحمد السفاريني المتوفى سنة 1189 هـ وصل فيه إلى كتاب الحدود ولم يكمله (39) .

وقال الشيخ ابن بدران :[ ورأيت في ترجمة الشيخ محمد بن أحمد السفاريني أن له شرحاً على دليل الطالب ولم نره ولم نجد من أخبرنا أنه رآه ] (40) .

6. شرح دليل الطالب لإسماعيل بن عبد الكريم الجراعي الدمشقي المتوفى سنة 1202 هـ ( 41) . 

وقال ابن بدران :[ ولم يتمه ] (42) .

7. منار السبيل شرح الدليل للشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد بن سالم بن ضويان المتوفى سنة 1353 هـ ، مطبوع متداول قال في مقدمته :[ ذكرت فيه ما حضرني من الدليل والتعليل ليكون وافياً بالغرض من غير تطويل ، وزدت في بعض الأبواب مسائل يحتاج إليها النبيل وربما ذكرت روايةً ثانيةً أو وجهاً ثانياً لقوة الدليل نقلته من كتاب الكافي لموفق الدين عبدالله بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة المقدسي ثم الدمشقي ومن شرح المقنع الكبير لشمس الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمر بن قدامة وغالب نقلي من مختصره ومن فروع ابن مفلح وقواعد ابن رجب وغيرها من الكتب ] (43).

قال د. بكر أبو زيد :[ ويظهر أنه ملخص من الكافي لابن قدامة وهو قليل المسائل ومن مزاياه ذكر الدليل وسياق اختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى ] (44).


8. شرح دليل الطالب للشيخ عبد الله المقدسي ، قال د. بكر أبو زيد :[ ولم يتحرر لي من هو

عبد الله المقدسي ] (48) .

9. حاشية الدليل لأحمد بن محمد بن عوض المرداوي المتوفى سنة 1101 هـ ، وتقع هذه الحاشية في نحو ثلاثين كراساً (49) .

10. حاشية على دليل الطالب للشيخ مصطفى الدومي المعروفي بالدوماني المتوفى سنة 1200 هـ تقع في نحو عشرة كراريس (50) .

11. حاشية على دليل الطالب للشيخ صالح بن عثمان القاضي المتوفى سنة 1351 هـ .

12. حاشية على دليل الطالب للشيخ عثمان بن صالح بن عثمان القاضي المتوفى سنة 1366 هـ .

13. حاشية على دليل الطالب للشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع المتوفى سنة 1385 هـ مطبوعة مع الدليل (51) .

14. نظم الدليل لمحمد بن ابراهيم بن عريكان النجدي المتوفى بعد سنة 1271 هـ ، يقع في ثلاثة آلاف بيت (52).

15. نظم البيوع من الدليل لسليمان بن عطية المزيني المتوفى سنة 1363 هـ ويقع في 160 بيتاً وسماه الحائلية (53) .

16. نظم دليل الطالب للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي المتوفى سنة 1376 هـ ، ويقع في أربعمئة بيت ، (54).

17. منظومة الذهب المنجلي في الفقه الحنبلي لدليل الطالب للشيخ موسى محمد شحادة الرحيبي من المعاصرين (55)


منقول من موقع منارة الشريعة ..

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

أحسنتم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكنَّ اللَّـهُ خَيرًا ،وباركَ فيكنَّ.




> الأعمال العلمية على دليل الطالب :


يُضاف :
* ترتيب وتحقيق وتعليق على متن دليل الطالب، للشيخ سُلطان العيد.
* حاشية شيخي الجليل عبد اللَّـه بن عقيل على دليل الطالب = ( إدراك المطالب بحاشية ابن عقيل على دليل الطالب ).

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

مقدمة كتاب إدراك المطالب بحاشية ابن عقيل على دليل الطالب

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المقدمة
الحمد لله الذي فقه من أراد به خيراً في الدين, وشرع أحكام الحلال والحرام في كتابه المبين وسنة نبيه الأمين, 
وكرّم الفقه وأهله من العلماء العاملين, والصلاة والسلام على إمام الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد بن عبدالله, وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
فهذا استكمال لجهد متصل السبيل, لالتقاط فوائد وفرائد العلامة والفقيه النبيل, شيخنا المبجل العلامة القاضي عبدالله بن عقيل, وذلك بعرض شيء من تعليقاته وشرحه على كتاب الدليل, أعني به كتاب ’دليل الطالب‘ للإمام العلامة مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي الحنبلي رحمه الله تعالى.
وكتاب ’دليل الطالب‘ غني عن التعريف, فقد لقي عناية كبيرة من فقهاء الحنابلة قديما وحديثا, وما زال معينا لا ينضب للطالبين, قال عنه العلامة ابن بدران في ’المدخل‘ ص442:
’.. متن مختصر مشهور تأليف العلامـة بقية المجتهدين مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي المتوفى سنة ثلاث وثلاثين وألف, وكتابه هذا أشهر من أن يذكر, وللعلامة أحمد بن عوض شرح عليه في مجلدين, وللعلامة مصطفى الدوماني حاشية عليه, وشرحه العلامة عبد القادر التغلبي.. إلخ‘ ا.ﻫ باختصار؛ كما شـرحه العلامة إبراهيم بن ضويان في ’منار السبيل‘ في مجلدين وهو متداول.
وقال عنه شيخنا ابن عقيل في ’فتح الجليل‘ ص28:
’كان الأوائل من طلبة العلم يفضلون أن يبدأ طالب العلم بحفظ متن الدليل لوضوح عبارته وسهولة حفظه وينشدون لذلك:
يا مَنْ يُريد بِفقهِهِ    في الدين خيرَ مَطَالبِإقرأْ لشرح المنتهىِ    واحْفَظْ دليلَ الطَّالبِ
فهو أحسن من زاد المستقنع ترتيبا, وأوضح أسلوبا, لأنه في كل باب يذكر الشروط والواجبات والأركان والأقسام على وجه التفصيل, اختصره الشيخ مرعي من المنتهى ا.ﻫ‘.
وقد تيسر لي مع أخوة من طلبة العلم( ) سماع أبواب وفصول من الدليل في عدة مجالس من مجالس الشيخ ابن عقيل, ومن ثم تيسر لنا أن نطلب من الشيخ بأن نقرأه بأكمله عليه قراءة ضبط وتصحيح مع تعليق موجز فوافق مشكورا على ما عهده طلبة العلم منه أنه دائماً يستجيب بنفس طيبة لرغبات طلابه، فتم ذلك في عدة مجالس في شوال 1427ﻫ في مجلسه العامر بالخير في الرياض، أجزل الله له المثوبة والأجر.
وقد وقع في نفسي أن أعرض ما تيسر تقييده من فوائد الشيخ ليقف عليها طلبة العلم ويستفيد منها المهتمون بهذا المتن خاصة وأن تعليقات الشـيخ لها طابع خاص وذلك لغزارة علمـه وكثـرة شرحه لهذا المتن وربطه بواقع الحال من نوازل ومسائل بتوفيق الله تعالى وسميته: ’إدراك المطالب بحاشية ابن عقيل على دليل الطالب‘.
وقد حرصت أن تكون هذه التعليقات واضحة ومفهومة ـ بقدر الوسع والطاقة ـ مع ضرورة أن يضع القارئ الكريم في ذهنه أنها ليست عبارات مطولة لأن من طبع شيخنا ابن عقيل أن يراعي حال الطالب والوضع الذي أمامه فيطيل أحياناً قليلة, ويتوسط أحياناً, ويوجز أحياناً أخرى, فيحصل المقصود, ومعلوم أنه بتوفيق الله قادر على تجريد حاشية مطولة على الدليل لو شاء أمتع الله تعالى بعلمه وعمره.
ثم إني عرضت المتن والتعليقات والحواشي على فضيلة شيخنا ابن عقيل فعدل بعضها وأضاف عليها من فوائده الجليلة وعلق وقيد عليها من تعليقاته النافعة شكر الله تعالى له.
وختاماً أسأله سبحانه أن يتقبل هذا العمل لوجهه الكريم وينفع به ويستر العيوب والخلل, راجيا منه سبحانه أن أكون قد وفقت في عرض شيء من درر وفوائد شيخنا الكريم. كما أسأله جل جلاله أن يبارك في عمر شيخنا العلامة ابن عقيل ويجزيه عنا خير الجزاء في الدارين, اللهم آمين, والله تعالى أعلم, وصلى الله وسلم على رسوله الأمين ونبيه الكريم محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
 
وكتب أفقر الورى، راجي رحمة ربه:
وليد بن عبدالله بن عبد العزيز المنيس
عفا الله عنه وعن والديه
ومشايخه وسائر المسلمين..
الشاميه ـ الكويت
حرسها الله تعالى
19/ذي القعدة/1429ﻫ

دراسة كتاب إدراك المطالب بحاشية ابن عقيل على دليل الطالب
*عملي في الكتاب*
يتلخص عملي في هذا الكتاب بتوفيق الله تعالى بما يأتي مع بيان لبعض التنبيهات المهمة:
(1) ضبط المتن بناء على ما قرأنـاه وصححناه على نسخة الشيخ ابن عقيل مع ذكر ملحوظاته على بعض عبارات المتن، علما بأن نسخة الدليل التي بين يدي مقروءة ومصححة على نسخة شيخنا العلامة محمد بن جراح ـ رحمه الله ـ التي صححها على نسخة مشايخه والتي شرفني الأخ الشيخ جراح بن داود الجراح ـ ابن أخ الشيخ ابن جراح ـ بنسخة مصورة عنها، وكذلك ضبط المتن على ثلاث مخطوطات كانت بين يدي مجلس الشيخ أثناء القراءة عليه وهي: 
(أ) مخطوطة عليها تملك باسم صالح الدخيل بن جادالله، وهي بخط ابنه سليمان بن صالح وهي غير مؤرخةٍ.
(ب) مخطوطة تاريخ نسخها 1205ﻫ، وهي بخط عبد القادر ابن الشيخ محمد بن سالم السّفاريني.
(ج) مخطوطة آل الباقاني وتاريخ نسخها 1199ﻫ وقد تشرفت بإهداءها إلى الشيخ، وهي آخرها، وقد تقدم تاريخ نسخها.
(2) ما تيسر إثباته من تعليقات هو مما سمعه كاتب هذه السطور من غير إملاء مباشر من الشيخ حفظه الله.
(3) استفاد المعتني اضافة إلى ما تم سماعه من تعليقات من أربعة مصادر مهمة تم الاستعانة بها لتعزيز النقول وهي:
أ ـ تعليقاته حفظه الله بقلمه على نسخته من ’الدليل‘ حيث أذن لي مشكوراً بأخذ صورة عنها، وتمت الإشارة إلى المواضع المنقولة بهذه العبارة: (ا. ﻫ بخطه) أو (ا. ﻫ بخط الشيخ). وكذلك ما أضافه من فوائد وتعليقات عندما عرضت 
مجمل العمل عليه كما ذكرت آنفاً. 
ب ـ ’فتاوى ابن عقيل‘ لـه وهي في مجلدين طبـع (1421ﻫ ـ 2000م)، حيث استعين بها لتفصيل أقـوال الشيخ واختياراته في بعض المسائل.
ت ـ كتاب ’الأجوبة النافعة عن المسائل الواقعة‘ وهي مراسلات شيخه العلامة ابن سعدي معه في الفترة ما بين رجب 1358ﻫ إلى جمادى الأولى 1376ﻫ، احتوت على 48 رسالة تضمنت أبواب الفقه والعلم مع ملحق مفصل لرسائل ومسائل وفتاوى متفرقة اعتنى بها تلميذه الأخ الشيخ هيثم الحداد, طبع (1420ﻫ ـ 2000م).
ث ـ كتابا ’الإكليل‘ و’التكميل‘ في وصف الرحلة والمقروءات على العلامة ابن عقيل ...وفيهما تم تسجيل 
ما دار في مجلسه من تعليقات ما بين 1423 ـ 1428ﻫ وهما للمعتني بهذا الكتاب.
(4) تيسر عرض التعليقـات على بعض الإخـوة الكرام وأخص 
منهم بالشـكـر الأخ الشـيخ فيصـل يوسـف العلـي الـذي تشرفت بمصاحبته في الرحلة إلى العلامة ابن عقيل، وانتفعت بتوجيهاته وملحوظاته، والشكر موصول إلى الأخ الشيخ أنس ابن عبد الرحمن العقيل الذي أبدى ملاحظات قيمة وتوجيهات نافعة تنم عن معرفـةٍ وإلمامٍ بأقوال جـده العلامـة ابن عقيل بسبب ملازمته له.
(5) بعض الأبواب والفصول ربما كان حجم التعليق عليها أقل من غيرها ومرجع ذلك إلى طبيعتها التي لا تحتاج إلا إلى فك يسير لعباراتها ولكونها ظاهرة المعنى خاصة في آخر الكتاب.
(6) قمت بنقل بعض الفوائد والفتاوى بتفصيلاتها لتعم فائدتها ولصلتها بمسائل المتن, وذلك من فتاوى العلامة ابن سعدي في ’الفتاوى السعدية‘.
(7) قمت بضبط بعض الكلمات بناءً على ما سمعناه من شيخنا مثل: الرَّحم المحرَّم ـ بتشديد الراء وفتحها ـ؛ والثمن والمثمَّن
ـ بتشديد الميم وفتحها ـ؛ والمؤْجِر ـ بسكون الهمزة ـ؛ وخُشُب ـ بضم الخاء والشين ـ ونحو ذلك.
(8) أشكر الإخوة الكرام الذين قابلوا معي النسخة النهائية وهم أحمد جاسم الأنبعي، ووليد خالد الفوزان، وأحمد محمد الرفاعي. وفقهم الله تعالى. 
وفي الختام أحمـد الله تبارك وتعالى على عونـه وتيسيره, وأقول إن أصبت فمنه سبحانه, وإن أخطات فمني ومن الشيطان, وأستغفر الله, وأبرأ إليـه سبحانـه وتعالى من أن أُحَمِّل فضيلـة شيخنا ابن عقيل ما لم يقله أو ما لا يستحسنه, ومرادي أن أرد شيئاً من أفضاله علي وعلى غيري, وأنا أحد طلابه الذين تمتعوا بسماع طرف من علمه الغزير ولا أدعي مزية أو أسبقية؛ وأستعير هنا مقالة أخي الشيخ محمد زياد عمر التكلة تلميذ الشيخ في ’فتح الجليل‘: 
’...أحببت ـ وأنا أقل تلامذته ـ أن أجمع بين استفادتي من علمه وأن أخدمه خدمة أكافئ فيها بعض حقه علي..‘ وهذا لسان حال كل من جلس إلى الشيخ واستفاد منه.

----------


## محمد المبارك

(( التعريف بدليل الطالب )) 
هشام محمد البسام 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب

تأليف: الشيخ مرعي بن يوسف الكرْمي (ت:1033) ولد في طوركرم ثم انتقل إلى القدس ثم إلى القاهرة واستوطنها.

قيل: إنه اختصره من منتهى الإرادات، وأنه وَرَّى به في خطبة كتابه فقال: " وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله، المبين لأحكام شرائع الدين، الفائز بمنتهى الإرادات من ربه ". وممن ذكر ذلك ابن عوض (ت:1101هـ) في حاشيته على الدليل.

قال في مقدمته: " لم أذكر فيه إلا ما جزم بصحته أهل التصحيح والعرفان، وعليه الفتوى فيما بين أهل الترجيح والإتقان ". اهـ.

وقد فعل رحمه الله إلا في مسائل قليلة خالف فيها التنقيح والإقناع والمنتهى والغاية.

وقد اعتنى مؤلفه رحمه الله بترتيبه وبيان أحكامه، فينص على حكم المسألة، ويبين الشروط والأركان والفروض والواجبات والسنن والمحرمات والمكروهات والمبطلات، ويجمعها في موضع واحد.

واعتاد على سرد فروع كثيرة متفقة في الحكم على سبيل العطف، ثم يتبعها بالحكم في الآخر، أو يقدمه في أول المسألة.

كما اعتنى بتقسيم المسائل وترتيبها، مع توضيح العبارة وتسهيلها، وحرص في الغالب على ذكر القيود والاستثناءات، مع إيراد بعض الآداب المتعلقة بالباب.

قال ابن بشر في عنوان المجد عن دليل الطالب: " ذكر لي أنه وضعه من قراءته على منصور البهوتي في متن المنتهى، قيل: إنه لما أكمله عرضه على منصور، فتعجب، فقال: يا بني زبزبت قبل أن تحصرم، وفرغ من تصنيفه سنة تسع عشرة وألف ". اهـ.

ولو صح هذا لكانت قراءة الشيخ مرعي على الشيخ منصور وعمره - أي البهوتي - 19 سنة، فإنه ولد سنة ألف من الهجرة.

وقد عقب الشيخ ابن مانع في تقديمه لمنار السبيل على كلام ابن بشر المتقدم بقوله: " ليس هذا بصواب، فإن متن الدليل ألف قبل ولادة الشيخ منصور، فقد ذكر صاحب السحب الوابلة: أن ممن قرضه الشيخ عبد الله الشنشوري، وهذا العالم مات قبل ولادة الشيخ منصور بسنة واحدة، فإنه مات (ت:999هـ) والشيخ منصور ولد سنة ألف من الهجرة، والذي عرض عليه الشيخ مرعي كتاب الدليل، إنما هو عبد الرحمن البهوتي المعمر، كما في حاشية أحمد بن عوض على الدليل " اهـ.

وقد اعتنى بمتن الدليل متأخرو الحنابلة عناية فائقة، وأثنى عليه جمع منهم، فمن ذلك:

قال التغلبي في مقدمة شرحه للدليل: " ولما رأيت الكتاب الموسوم بدليل الطالب لنيل المطالب في غاية الوقع، وأعظم النفع من سائر المختصرات، لم يأت أحد بمثله، ولا نسج على منواله ". اهـ.

قال عنه ابن بدران في المدخل ص 226: " أشهر من أن يذكر ". اهـ.

وقال ابن مانع (ت:1385هـ) في تقديمه لمنار السبيل: " مسائل الدليل هي الراجحة في المذهب، وعليها الفتوى، وقد عني المتأخرون من الحنابلة بمتن الدليل، لما عرفوه من غزارة علمه، وكثرة فوائدة ... وما عني هؤلاء العلماء بهذا المتن إلا لجلالة قدرة عندهم، ومعرفتهم بما تضمنه من التحقيق ". اهـ.

وقال عبد السلام الشطي (ت:1295هـ):
يا من يروم بفقهه ... في الدِّين نيل مطالب
اقرأ لشرح المنتهى ... واحفظ دليل الطالب

شرح دليل الطالب:

1- عبد الله المقدسي، ذكره ابن عوض في حاشيته، على ما في كلام ابن مانع.

2- صالح بن حسن البهوتي (ت:1121هـ) في " مسلك الراغب ".

3- عبد القادر بن عمر التغلبي الشيباني (ت:1135هـ) في " نيل المآرب " ط في مجلدين، قال عنه ابن بدران في المدخل ص227: " غير محرر، وليس بواف بمقصود المتن ". اهـ.

وضع حواشٍ على هذا الشرح:
- مصطفى الدوماني (ت:1200هـ).
- عبد الغني بن ياسين اللَّبَدي النابلسي (ت:1319هـ) في " تيسير المطالب إلى فهم وتحقيق نيل المآرب شرح دليل الطالب " ط في مجلد. قال ابن مانع: " مفيدة جدا تحرر بها شرح التغلبي ". اهـ.

وممن شرح الدليل أيضا:

4- محمد السفاريني (ت:1188هـ) قال ابن حميد: وصل فيه إلى الحدود.

5- إسماعيل بن عبد الكريم الجراعي (ت:1202هـ) ولم يتمه.

6- إبراهيم بن محمد بن ضويان الرسي النجدي (ت:1353هـ) في " منار السبيل " ط عدة طبعات، اعتنى فيه مؤلفه بذكر الدليل، واختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. قال ابن مانع: " هذا الشرح الجليل من أحسن ما كتبه العلماء على متن الدليل ... وقد ذكرنا قريبا عددا من الشروح والحواشي على هذا المتن المبارك، لكن منار السبيل لم يأت أحد بمثله ولم ينسج ناسج على منواله ". اهـ. إلا أن هذا الشرح تفريعاته قليلة بالنسبة لما حواه نيل المآرب، وحل عبارات المتن فيه غير مستوعب. وقد خرج أحاديثه: الألباني (ت:1420هـ) في " إرواء الغليل " ط.

- ووضع حاشية على المنار: عصام القَلعَجي في " حاشية النكت والفوائد على منار السبيل " ط مع المنار في مجلدين، ذكر في مقدمته: أنه سلك فيها مسلك صاحب النكت والفوائد السنية على مشكل المحرر لمجد الدين ابن تيمية، وأن مراده بقوله " شيخنا " الشيخ أحمد الشامي.

7- ومن شروح الدليل أيضا: " المعتمد في فقه الإمام أحمد " ط في مجلدين، وقد جرى فيه الجمع بين نيل المآرب ومنار السبيل مع ضم ملخص تخريجات إرواء الغليل.

ووَضَعَ حواشٍ على الدليل:
1- أحمد بن محمد بن عوض المرداوي (ت:1101هـ) وهو تلميذ الشيخ عثمان النجدي.
2- مصطفى الدوماني (ت:1200هـ).
3- صالح بن عثمان القاضي (ت:1351هـ).
4- عثمان بن صالح بن عثمان القاضي (ت:1366هـ).
5- محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع (ت:1385هـ) ط.

ونظم الدليل:
1- محمد بن عريكان النجدي (ت: بعد 1271هـ) في ثلاثة آلاف بيت، قال ابن حميد: لا بأس به.
2- سليمان بن عطية المزيني (ت:1363هـ) نظم البيوع منه في 160 بيتا، وسماها " الحائلية ".
3- عبد الرحمن بن سعدي (ت:1376هـ) في 400 بيت، لعلها قطعة منه.
4- موسى محمد شحادة الرحيبي، في " منظومة الذهب المنجلي في الفقه الحنبلي لدليل الطالب " ط.
5- ونظمه أيضا: أحد علماء حلب، ذكر ذلك الشيخ محمد راغب الطباخ.

المقارنة بين دليل الطالب وزاد المستقنع:

- دليل الطالب يتميز على زاد المستقنع: بأنه أسهل منه عبارة، وأخف تعقيدا، وأحسن ترتيبا وتقسيما، وأنه ينص على حكم المسألة، وينص على الشروط والأركان والفروض والواجبات والسنن والمحرمات والمكروهات والمبطلات والقيود والاستثناءات.

- وزاد المستقنع يتميز على دليل الطالب: بأن عبارته أقوى من عبارة الدليل، وأجمع وأكثر فائدة بمنطوقها ومفهومها، فهي تكسب الطالب ملكة فقهية تمكنه من التعامل مع كتب المذهب المتقدم منها والمتأخر، بخلاف عبارة الدليل فإنها تخالف ما عليه كتب المذهب.

ويتميز الزاد أيضا: بوفرة شروحه وحواشيه، وأن شرح الزاد للبهوتي أحسن بلا شك من شرح الدليل للتغلبي. وأن كثيرا من كتب المذهب المعتمدة لها صلة بالزاد أو بأصله المقنع.

----------

